
Show HN: GenderRecognizer- Plain Face Detector and Gender Recognizer - MinhasKamal
https://github.com/MinhasKamal/GenderRecognizer
======
grardb
The name of this program is Gender Recognizer, but it says it attempts to
recognize male/female faces. Quick lesson:

Gender: boy, girl, etc. (some cultures have more than two of these[0], and
others do not identify with either of those two)

Sex: male and female

In other words, if your goal is to try to determine if someone is XX or XY,
"gender" is not the word to use.

Regardless, I would tread lightly with this, because this could presumably be
used on pictures of transsexuals and transgender people. Also, incorrect
matches for something like this would be very not cool.

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gender_in_Bugis_society](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gender_in_Bugis_society)

~~~
MinhasKamal
Oh! I did not considered this part at all, I simply concentrated on the
program. Thanks very much for your advice.

I have learned one very basic aspect about software project. That was really
wonderful. Thank you. :)

